# Please port the libbluray library to FreeBSD



## Oleg_NYC (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi. Please port the libbluray library to FreeBSD. It's available at videolan.org. Right now, FreeBSD has a very recent version of mplayer in ports, and it's possible to play individual m2ts files with mplayer, however, I just want to play unencrypted BDs in a normal way. Linux has the libbluray library for that, and I don't think there is anything hard about porting this library to FreeBSD. When I try to compile the library myself, it looks for libdl, but, as far as I know, FreeBSD doesn't have libdl, it has libltdl; that's why I can't compile it. Add the library to the ports collection please! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Oleg_NYC (Dec 18, 2010)

I finally succeeded in compiling the libbluray library. There is no reason why it shouldn't exist in the ports collection.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 18, 2010)

FreeBSD Porter's Handbook.


----------



## YZMSQ (Dec 19, 2010)

oleglelchuk said:
			
		

> I finally succeeded in compiling the libbluray library. There is no reason why it shouldn't exist in the ports collection.


So you might try to port it yourself.


----------



## ckester (Dec 19, 2010)

Be aware, however, that there are some unique issues that come up when you port a library -- especially if a lot of other ports will depend on it.  Whenever the library is updated, you'll often need to work with the maintainers of those other ports to ensure that your update doesn't break their port.

The multimedia team does a good job coordinating these things, and might already be working on libbluray.   You should check with them on the freebsd-multimedia mailing list.


----------

